# I swear I tried to get smaller kit...



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Mazzer Royal and La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi II (just up and running).


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good title and I believe you 

I would fit this in the kitchen as well but not much more of anything else!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Lovely blue on the mazzer


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

ronan08 said:


> Lovely blue on the mazzer


 It was a custom powder coat job organized by Callum of @foundrycoffeeroasters.com back in like 2014? (I think he's moved on now.) I figured "Mazze Royal? Royal blue."


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ah that's lovely how long have you had La Spaz I see a few going reasonably on ebay Do you like it?


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

It arrived on Friday, got the first shot out of it on Saturday. It's lovely so far, convenient to fill (the water tray comes out of the front) and clean. Volumetrics are doing their job. Heats up quickly and bags of steam. Too soon to say whether I'd recommend it, but no major complaints yet.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

They always look just right to me 😀 Did you get it new?


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Southpaw said:


> They always look just right to me 😀 Did you get it new?


 No it was a refurb from shopcoffee.co.uk. I'll do a post reviewing my experience with them soon.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Very nice 😎


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice setup, looks like a home-cafe :classic_biggrin:


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

High five @hhgclark. Same color with me. Another LaSpa Mini owner here @Wombat. How many gram coffee you used? Me use 16g.


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

wan said:


> High five @hhgclark. Same color with me. Another LaSpa Mini owner here @Wombat. How many gram coffee you used? Me use 16g.


 Supplier was nice enough to sort me out with a 21g basket so nothing but triples over here.


----------

